# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  شرح كتاب الكافي لابن عثيمين من الطهارة للبيوع

## المدني1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد .. 
أيها الإخوة الأفاضل رواد المنتدى إليكم شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين على كتاب الكافي ، لكتاب الطهارة - الصلاة - الجنائز - الزكاة - الصيام - الحج - البيوع ...
أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا 

تجدون الملف في المرفقات ... وهذا رابط آخر على موقع زد شير
http://www.zshare.net/download/3651766b2275e8/

----------


## سالم سليم أبوسليم

أشكرك أخي الفاضل ولي  سؤال : هل الشرح مكتوب أم مسموع ؟

ولقد دخلت على الرابط  وكله باللغة الإنجليزية  وأنا لا أفهم فيها  شيئاً فياحبذا لو بينت طريقة التحميل ولك الشكر

----------


## الحمادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر الله لك أخي الحبيب
حملتُ الملف، وهو مطبوع على الوورد

----------


## المدني1

الشرح مكتوب على وورد ... وبالنسبة لموقع زد شير فأنت لست بحاجة إليه لأن الملف موجود بالمرفقات ، وأما موقع الزد شير فكل ما عليك هو الضغط على كلمة ( داون لود ناو ) Download Now ينتقل لصفحة أخرى تنتظر قليلا حتى يتم تحميل الملف ، وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى وجزاك الله خيرا والمشرف الحمادي .

----------


## أبو مقبل

جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## حمدان

جزاك الله خيرا وكتب لك الاجر ورفع قدرك

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخ الكريم / المدني1 :

 جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،وبارك فيكم .

----------


## المحرر

جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## المدني1

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء ووفقنا الله وإيكم لك خير

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا وكتب لك الاجر ورفع قدرك

----------


## عبد الله آل سيف

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## خالد المرسى

دلنى على رابط أخر  للتحميل  بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد موسى

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

رفع الله قدرك، ووضع وزرك، وزاد أجرك

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## ياسر الإماراتي

اعتذر عن الرفع، لكن الرابط لا يعمل وأنا أحتاج للشرح جزاكم الله خير

----------


## جرادي

شكرا لك يا صاح

----------


## جرادي

شكرا لك صاح

----------


## جرادي

لم تظهر الروابط

----------


## جرادي

الملفات المرفقة لم تظهر

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الفاضل ، حملتها الآن من المرفقات ، فما هي مشكلتك بالضبط ؟

----------

